# Jack Pics



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

her is my Jack... the pics kind of brightened him up and made him look a little duller, but here they are anyways:

see the little gold sev to the left








---
please ignore the water stains on the glass


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

the flash makes the colours a bit off... He is a bright brilliant blue speckled monster as compared to the more greenish picture when the flash light is on...


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very pretty


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

very nice, seen one today and was thinking about it.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice - I want to see that fish in the non-piranha POTM comp


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> nice - I want to see that fish in the non-piranha POTM comp


 OK Innes right click on the image and send it in


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I know how JD's are.. used to have one myself. One of my Fav Cichlid with RDs, Manag's, Flower H and Butterkof's


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice..anybody ever own a five star general..nice and mean..very nice too


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> nice - I want to see that fish in the non-piranha POTM comp


 you want to enter these pics, or do you want to clean your tank and get a new pic specially for the competition - you have untill the 28th to get your entry in


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice pic snow







how big is that JD? and what can you put in a tank with him, because i do like them too!!


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Good colors, Snow. What size is it?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet fish


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I love jacks... I wish my 9 inch monster at home did not have a torn dorsal...I was at the lfs today, picking up bio-spira to get my 30 cube ready for the flowerhorn... and i couldnt help looking at the JDs... I found one that was just inrecredible, i couldnt leave without getting him.. he is one inch and was terrorizing every other fish in the tank. He already has prodiment red on his fins and i might have to keep this guy for the long hall being that he is such a good specimen. When picking out dempseys i believe its best to go with ones who are not displaying dark body tones but whole have dark spotting. The dark spotting indicates good health, and the light body shows that he is not stressed at all.. this guy though he was just a little bad ass, and is fearless of anything... all the others were dark. He has been attacking his reflection ( i got a cool ass picture) and my finger all afternoon!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Based on my observations of my own little Dempsey, who I got at 1.5" and has since gone to 3.5" over the 3 months ive had him, dark coloration is the coloration used when in Aggressive mode, and light coloration indicates fright and stress.

He is the undisputed dominant fish in my 55g cichlid tank, and when cruising about he is constantly dark. When I do water changes and remove all the decorations from the aquarium, robbing him of his desired hiding places (he never purposely shows himself when he knows I or any other person is near the tank, always hides and won't come out for 10 minutes or so till he thinks everyone has left) he is a very light color.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

He is slightly over 5" now and is living peacefully with a large green severum, belly crawler pike (that sticks to her big cave) and a small baby gold severum and a pleco


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Well they do tend to blend with their surroundings too... I used to have a dark green plant and my bigger guy would match it when he was little... but now he is a pinkish color with baby blue scales... Im trying to get my hands on a EBJD breeder. The ones that a half Electric Blues and Half JDs are the most valuable dempseys... really cool looking too


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah blue dempseys look pretty cool, but the only diff is that they are less aggresive, almost peaceful, and they reach about 2" less in length or so
still look great though


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

they only reach 2"??? seriously?? How could such a fish be related to a Dempsey, then?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> they only reach 2"??? seriously?? How could such a fish be related to a Dempsey, then?


 not t2" ... 2" less than the regular JD
so if one was 8" then the other would be 6"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

jack dempseys own and i have red skulls go me


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> jack dempseys own and i have red skulls go me


 On behalf of Ms_Nattereri, and also as the founding member - I welcome you to the RED SKULLZ CLUB


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

what is the dempsey's name, is it jack?lol 
where is the creativity


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

pcrose said:


> what is the dempsey's name, is it jack?lol
> where is the creativity


 His name is Lenny


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

atleast you name your fish it means you consider them part of the family


----------

